# if timelapse is your thing look here



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of good clips and a resource/forum page run by the guy who made the clip: as usual, best viewed from the Vimeo page fullscreen and with volume and bass up :grin:

TimeScapes: Rapture on Vimeo

blog page with more videos:

http://timescapes.org/

forum

http://timescapes.org/phpBB3/index.php


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Also, if your graphics-card and monitor can handle it, click the 'HD' (High Definition) button, it's approx 10 times better :grin:

Absolutely stunning photography, you can almost count the stars in the Milky-Way ray: Thanks Zulu, an excellent post


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just amazing .. thanks for sharing ..


----------

